# Look Sizing Question - please help!



## logann (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, I was riding a 595 L today at the lbs and had a couple questions... There were two guys there debating equal sides of the fitting question and so I thought I'd see what others opinions were... 

On the large I would have to run a 100mm stem and cut the seatpost on the shorter side. 

Medium felt a little on the 'twichy' side to me, but then again this was on a 586 and not a 595. I was also on an uncut seatpost medium, so I couldn't properly sit on the seat. 

One guy at the store thought I had a torso on the 'long' side, and that the medium was definitely too small for me. I would have to run a 120mm stem, and have a high seapost. 

Other guy says that I definitely should be on a medium, that one should ride a 120 stem and not a 100, and that the reason to buy this bike is to keep a high seatpost so one can really crank and lean the bike over. 

I know that ultimately this is about supreme 'fit', but because neither had a seatpost cut to my exact size, figuring this out is difficult. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## logann (Apr 6, 2008)

Also wondering, if Chas is on here, if I can have the 07 epost replaced with one of the 08's either for a marginal charge or an as-new trade...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

I went with the medium and was in a very similar case. One of the main factors for the decision was the ability to be able to resell the frame. If you take the large then you will have very few prospective buyers that will still fit. If you take the medium then nearly anyone will be able to. As to which is "better" the medium will put you in a little bit more of an aggressive position i.e. lower and flatter. More of a racing bike, while the large will be a little bit more upright. Depends on what your using it for. On my medium with my hands on the hoods my back is already pretty close to flat, but I race and am flexible. If areo is not as important to you go with the large.


----------



## logann (Apr 6, 2008)

Understood. Is that a bit of frankenstein-ing the ride for me to ride the large? Is that what the second fitter was implying? I mean, it is a race bike, so to ride it more upright is a bit silly, no? Or am I way off on this and should just get the large. I don't race.


----------



## logann (Apr 6, 2008)

If you could post a pic of you on your bike that would be awesome too. Just so I could see your fit...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Well the second guy probably didn't considered that you don't race therefor you don't want a position like that. I believe it's serotta who says that if you can't put both of the palms of your hands on the ground, flat, then you do not need a "racing" position. Longer stem and higher seatpost, which is what the first guy recommended. As long as the large can still be made to fit, there is no problem with going with it. In fact if you went with the medium and didn't dedicate the time to stretching and riding then you may never become accustomed to it and you would never really appreciate the bike. If you don't race I would say go with the large (tentatively, as I've never seen you on it) and run less saddle to bar drop.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry best pic I have right now. Might be able to get a somewhat better one soon.


----------



## logann (Apr 6, 2008)

wow, you have a lot of seattube there. you're prob. taller than me, i'm guessing 5'11"? When you say 'you'll never appreciate the bike', are you saying what the second fitter said, that it is a race bike and 'should be fit that way otherwise what the hell are you doing on a look frame' kind of thing? i see that all 4 of you in the pic are running pretty compact geometries with high seatpost lengths...


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I remember the good old days when Looks came in 1cm increments. I am still riding my 57--- not a 58 and not a 56.

I don't see a 120 stem as being excessive. Can you size yourself on a Look with a regular seatpost so you can take a better look at your contact points?

But if it were me, and I was asking these questions, I would already be looking at a different frameset.




logann said:


> Hi, I was riding a 595 L today at the lbs and had a couple questions... There were two guys there debating equal sides of the fitting question and so I thought I'd see what others opinions were...
> 
> On the large I would have to run a 100mm stem and cut the seatpost on the shorter side.
> 
> ...


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*simple..*

There is no reason to guess at this. The true vertical size of the frame is determined by the head tube length, that controls the handlebar height. Do you have an accurate saddle height (center of BB to top of saddle, along the seat tube centerline) and a handlebar height, as measured vertically from the floor to the top of the bars? It would also be good if you had the TT length and seat tube angle from a previous frame to compare the reach. If you post this info, I can tell you exactly how to set up the stem and spacers.

In general, a large frame with a 100mm stem is probably too long in reach. The reach on the medium is 15mm shorter, so you may need a 10 or 20mm longer stem.


----------

